# Gaggia espresso pure problem



## DrBarefoot (Sep 9, 2012)

Hello all,

first time posting on here, so be kind!

I have a problem with my gaggia espresso pure colour. It seems to have devgeloped the habit of purging steam from the grouphead when the water is being heated for the steamer. I've heard this can be a problem with my machine, I didn't think it was causing a problem but a friend reckons it is affecting the pressure going to the steam wand and so cannot generate enough pressure for milk frothing.

Just wondered if anyone had any similar problems and whether it was fixed under warranty (I've been told its a limescale related problem so wouldn't be covered)

Thanks


----------



## DrBarefoot (Sep 9, 2012)

Oh and does anyone know how long the gaggia warranty is?


----------



## tenfoot (Feb 21, 2011)

Have you tried descaling? I've got one of these and it needs a descale every month or two or it starts dripping etc


----------



## DrBarefoot (Sep 9, 2012)

Yeh, I've done it 4 or 5 times now. Each time I do get what looks like lime coming out but it still doesn't cure the problem.

I used to live in a hard water area, but the water was always filtered with a britta filter before it went in.


----------

